
The un-cuddly truth about pandas - seven4
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-un-cuddly-truth-about-pandas-1523025742
======
seven4
Was thinking to myself - why do pandas seem so bumbling/miserable - at pain in
their existence. This article at least suggests that's not their always-state.

 _" In their shrinking natural habitat, the bears are tough, sexually potent
survivors, not the hapless bunglers we have created as zoo attractions"_

